# Uncomfortable bowels



## Jen1006 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi

Am 7 weeks pg and for a while I have been quite uncomfortable in my bowels.  Feel the need to go to the toilet alot, although when I try, I don't actually need to.  I'm still going regularly and once a day more than usual sometimes.  I feel quite uncomfortable in my lower stomach and am a bit windy - also feels like trapped wind.  I feel pretty bloated and can feel worse after eating (even smallish quantities).  When I do go to the toilet, I feel generally better for a bit.  

Might it be worth going to the Dr or is this 'normal'.  I already have an ICSI baby and didn't have these symptoms last time.
Thanks for any help/advice.
Jenny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is quite common, lots of women feel
Like this and have lots of wind in early pregnancy. Your ligaments are soft and things aren't quite as toned as they were with your first baby. If you are still concerned, see your gp, but everything sounds fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

